# Monitor Speakers suggestions



## Frizz (May 9, 2011)

Hey guys,

I am looking for suitable monitor speakers or PA speakers that will be able to simultaneously play music and output my electronic drumkit at the same time. It is possible to do it with my current desktop speakers although the sound is not very well equalized as in the volume levels etc. will bounce up and down when using the drums and playing back an mp3 song together. 

Would any monitor speakers be able to do this? As in play sounds from two different sources at the same time without having an effect on volume levels and sound quality? If not all of them are able to do this then which speakers should I have a look at? 

*I know that this maybe the wrong forum to ask although any help would be GREATLY appreciated .*


----------



## robn (May 13, 2011)

Well the speakers I'm using, M-Audio AV40, maybe? They have 3 inputs (pair of 1/4" TRS jacks, stereo 3.5mm jack, and pair of RCA plugs) which are all live and mixed, all the time. They are intended as a cross between desktop and studio grade, outputting a pretty good sound quality. Price you are willing to pay is the big factor though: I paid less than 95UKP for mine new, but I've no idea about Aus.


----------



## Funtoss (May 14, 2011)

Logitech Z 2300, amazing speakers!


----------



## twicksisted (May 14, 2011)

get a mixer... then you can set the levels correctly.... a basic mixer with 2 "stereo channels" (4 channel mono) will suffice for your basic needs by the sound of it... then you can set the level of the drums higher or lower depending on the sounds coming from the pc... this will be cheap and effective for any monitor speakers you decide on purchasing should you want to upgrade the sound.

EDIT: if you want to play drums... then I would suggest a pair of monitor speakers with a minimum of an 8" woofer cone as this will reproduce the full range of low frequencys (the human ear can hear) in terms of bass... and will likely have a high SPL as they push more air and will have larger intrernal amps. Smaller 4,5,6" speakers wont be able to produce bass down past 60hz and you wont get the full impact/range of frequencys of the drumkit properly.

Good "budget" studio 8" monitors are the M-Audio BX8a speakers (in the UK as you can pick up a pair for £300 and they have 8" woofers...definately best bang for buck at the moment).
Behringer have some budget 8" studio monitors but they dont last (i worked for one of the laregest music equipment retaillers in the UK for a couple of years on the RMA/testing side and steer clear of them because of that).

For more professional studio monitors without breaking the bank, the "KRK Rokit RP8" series speakers are great ,look cool and have massive SPL, specially the 8" versions which seriously thump... they cost about £100 more than the m-audio BX8a's in the UK (not sure about AUS though but definately worth the extra bucks if youre seriously about sound and quality for a home studio).


----------



## Frizz (May 14, 2011)

Yes I was thinking a pair of these

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-M-Au...803?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e633cb913

I want it to be able to produce the lows of my bass drum.. as in I want to feel its there with a thud instead of pop.

these look acceptable also 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2-x-KRK-...311485262?pt=AU_Pro_Audio&hash=item5ae0609f4e


I am assuming most of these to be active monitor speakers.


EDIT: I shop at eBay because my local shops tend to overprice shit.  ..... Example I bought a single Pearl Eliminator Powershifter for 259 AUD here, then I bought a second one for double kicks for 185 from the US!!! It is only worth 130-150...  I am talking brand new


----------



## niko084 (May 14, 2011)

I have Mackie MR8s on a Saffire Pro 14.

I do not recommend M-Audio monitors... Look around long enough for a sale, get something better, Mackie, KRK, few others just above it in price range, you get a lot more speaker!

You can find them in sets on sale fairly often for around $400, vs the normal $600-$800.


----------



## Frizz (May 14, 2011)

niko084 said:


> I have Mackie MR8s on a Saffire Pro 14.
> 
> I do not recommend M-Audio monitors... Look around long enough for a sale, get something better, Mackie, KRK, few others just above it in price range, you get a lot more speaker!
> 
> You can find them in sets on sale fairly often for around $400, vs the normal $600-$800.



Yeah I am looking towards 6-8 inch KRK's now they seem to be highly reputable budget monitor speakers, might also get the sub extension for it


----------



## niko084 (May 14, 2011)

random said:


> Yeah I am looking towards 6-8 inch KRK's now they seem to be highly reputable budget monitor speakers, might also get the sub extension for it



If you place them right you wont need the sub for music and if you want the sub for games and movies or just THUMP, forget it and use a cheap home theater sub.

The 6's are really clear and very well balanced, the 8's have a bit more on the thump, seems to lose a little clarity however it's not extreme by all means.

Q: Whats your 2600k temps like?


----------



## twicksisted (May 14, 2011)

Go for the 8's... the cone is larger pushes out bass down to 45hz.... larger internal amp... you wont need to buy a sub... simples


----------



## Frizz (May 14, 2011)

niko084 said:


> If you place them right you wont need the sub for music and if you want the sub for games and movies or just THUMP, forget it and use a cheap home theater sub.
> 
> The 6's are really clear and very well balanced, the 8's have a bit more on the thump, seems to lose a little clarity however it's not extreme by all means.



Hmm I am planning to have two sources of sounds coming through the monitor speakers, Ideally I don't want them to interfere with each other and that is ultimately my goal. 

This being my drums and music playback eg. an MP3 track + my TD9KX.

I think 6's are sufficient if I decide to get a sub extension, question is how will they connect to a normal piece of home sub?


----------



## twicksisted (May 14, 2011)

niko084 said:


> I do not recommend M-Audio monitors...



They are the best bang for buck 8" studio monitor pair that you can buy in the UK...but their reliability is not good if left on 24/7.

They are sealed enclosures, relying on the heatsink at the back to cool the amp down... the smoothing caps in the transformer are usually the first to go and you end up with a buzzy speaker which breaks down after a few weeks/months.... they have fixed this in the later revisions with better quality caps, but the RMA is a pain spoecially if you happen to buy one of the older models.


----------



## niko084 (May 14, 2011)

random said:


> Hmm I am planning to have two sources of sounds coming through the monitor speakers, Ideally I don't want them to interfere with each other and that is ultimately my goal.
> 
> This being my drums and music playback eg. an MP3 track + my TD9KX.
> 
> I think 6's are sufficient if I decide to get a sub extension, question is how will they connect to a normal piece of home sub?



Are you trying to do this without a mixer?
I wouldn't even consider it without a mixer if you are talking about hooking up 2 physical inputs into the speakers!

If you have a mixer, most have coaxial rca connection for unbalanced outputs for booth/main. You can simply run those to a sub.


----------



## Frizz (May 14, 2011)

niko084 said:


> Q: Whats your 2600k temps like?



at 4.8ghz and 1.385 volts I get around 72-5 degrees on 100% stress testing but never passes 55 during normal operation like gaming etc.


----------



## Frizz (May 14, 2011)

niko084 said:


> Are you trying to do this without a mixer?



oh I have a mixer but it is a cheap one .. it is a carillon M5



niko084 said:


> If you have a mixer, most have coaxial rca connection for unbalanced outputs for booth/main. You can simply run those to a sub.



AHH I see, sweet!


----------



## twicksisted (May 14, 2011)

random said:


> Hmm I am planning to have two sources of sounds coming through the monitor speakers, Ideally I don't want them to interfere with each other and that is ultimately my goal.
> 
> This being my drums and music playback eg. an MP3 track + my TD9KX.
> 
> I think 6's are sufficient if I decide to get a sub extension, question is how will they connect to a normal piece of home sub?



Your best bet will be to get a music production soundcard with external inputs that you can plug your drum into as you would aos be able to record your drum sessions into a music editing program live. Decent studio monitors like the KRK's use TRS or XLR cables and not the 1/4" headphone jack cables that onboard PC soundscards use so you would need this in order to plug your computers soundcard to the speakers in the first place.

Alternatively you could get a basic mixer and mix the output of your computer and drums together to your required level... this would likely be the cheapest option but the quality of the sound coming from the PC would depend on your computers soundcard. You would also lose the capability of recording the sound mixed (of PC & drums) back into the PC.

EDIT: I really would reccomend getting at least 8" speakers for that drumkits monitors... 6" just wont cut it in terms of bass punch... if you do go the 6" route, then get a 12" sub to accompany them as youll need this


----------



## niko084 (May 14, 2011)

Aw, I see your point on that one...

Well if you do, get an external box, especially if you are a sound quality freak... You will never go internal or cheap computer speakers again!

I'm going to be building a well balanced 12" subwoofer into my desk probably this fall to blend with my MR8's. Low pass it around 38hz and build new stands for my monitors get them into perfect locations.


----------



## Frizz (May 14, 2011)

I can get these http://www.rolandcorp.com.au/products/productdetails.aspx?p=823

But I don't think its worth it since I don't play live or anything, so if I go buy monitor speakers with a sub extension I think that will play out to be better in terms of its usability.. I mean it is pricey  as hell so I wanna be able to use it for everything .


----------



## twicksisted (May 14, 2011)

If you want something durable that you can take out to gigs with very strong output, the Mackie SRM 350 or SRM450 are very nice quality PA speakers in injection moulded cabinets. The 450's are more powerful and larger with huge SPL. Google them


----------



## niko084 (May 14, 2011)

The stage monitoring sets are not the same in any respect.

They will function but don't expect quality sound reproduction.


----------

